# Chicago suburbs sub looking for new job.



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

So I was hired on with a new company this year. They said they were slammed with work. Yesterday was first measurable snow fall and I sat at home!!! I am looking for a company who wants a reliable person who always answers phone. I have a 2008 chevy 2500HD with 8' western plow. I am fully insured and just want to work!!! Please reply and I will send my personal info!!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you talk to them about this? What's their side of the story?


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

They kept promising I was going to be called!! Never did! They even told me I couldnt go out with another company because I was needed.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you talk to them once this event ended?

What was the reason they gave you, as to why you were not called to work?


----------



## maxximus98 (Nov 30, 2009)

They over hired so they were sure to have enough employees!!!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

In the last few years I have seen a few companies do this to guys. Promise the world and when the snow flys new guys are stuck @ home. I can see the owners point of wanting enough guys to handle break downs or no shows and heavy snow fall amounts. 

I do wish they were honest with guys in what the hours will be but in the end most owners want to be able to have the required guys to do the job and don't think about the lower tier guys. The guy I sold my 88 GMC to 2 years ago got a royal screw job from the guy he started with. No work, then what work he did get it was slow or no pay. 

For me it would only take one instance of something like that and I would be gone. I have to much invested to sit home when it is snowing out. 

Only thing I can say is find another company to push for. Because if they already did it and you are still with them, they will do it again. Fool me once saying comes to mind.

You could just show up at the shop when it is about time to go out. Don't sit and wait for a call. If he sends you home after face to face meeting while a event is going on they are not worth your time. ussmileyflag

Unfortunately there are more plow trucks out there every year and the new guys or those with no experience are finding it tougher then what was thought. Call around to other places in your paper offering snow plowing and see who has what and spread your number around. Then each event whomever calls 1st is who you go with and be loyal to.

Took me about 6 or 7 years to finally find a company I am completely comfortable with and have no worries about pay or work. I have to say the guy I plow for is probably one of the best to work for in my opine. In return I go the extra mile for him as well which includes never having to be called. By the time he calls me I am done with the 1st or second lot and either loading more salt or driving to the next place on the list.


----------

